
The Suicide of Venezuela - nkurz
https://joelhirst.wordpress.com/2016/04/23/the-suicide-of-venezuela/
======
nobullet
The article is still true if you `sed 's/Venezuella/Belarus/'`.

------
meira
Did you think about blaming Venezuela's plutocracy with support of American
ellite for this destruction? Or do you prefer the stupid notion that a
bolivarian and popular government is the responsible? Should people not resist
right wing boycott ? Just give them all and pray for everything to go well? To
the hell with that. Not going happen, neither in Venuela nor in Brasil. Go f
__k y 'all, greedy Yankees.

